# GPRS on BSNL Prpaid



## mako_123 (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi

Can anyone tell me how to activate gprs on a cellone prepaid account . Also plz post the settings . i live in Shimla .


----------



## Charley (Jul 20, 2005)

m8 log on to the bsnl website, they have 2 doc files on settings, thats for postpaid only. I'd reckon they should be the same for prepaid too. 

BTW it isnt activated as yet, heard from the customer care in bangalore.


----------



## desertwind (Jul 20, 2005)

BSNL, prepaid has been activated here at kerala. i dont know about other places. It worked for a week for me and then died. its over a week now, hasnt worked since then.I've asked customer care they told me that some tech probs are there, and will be corrected soon.

for activating just send a sms to 333 quoting "GPRSE".

I'll give you the settings which worked here.

Homepage: *localhost/home.wml
Conn Security : Off
Data Bearer : GPRS
GPRS Access point : bsnlwap
IP Address(Proxy) : 10.31.54.2
Port : 9201
Auth Type : Normal
Login : Automatic
Username : ppp
Password : ppp123


----------



## Charley (Jul 21, 2005)

desert - when i create the wap profile, these have to be filled. wat r they?

1. connect using

2. gateway ip address

3. accout type - gsm/gprs

4. In gprs - APN


----------



## desertwind (Jul 21, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> 1. connect using


i didnt understand. May be GPRS


			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> 2. gateway ip address


10.31.54.2


			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> 3. accout type - gsm/gprs


GPRS


			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> 4. In gprs - APN


bsnlwap


Let me know your handset model and make. then i can help u more.


----------



## Charley (Jul 21, 2005)

@Desert - Its t-610 I'm using to check this and then I'll change it to the 6600.


----------



## enjoy (Jul 25, 2005)

Well I am in Rajasthan and here BSNL says to first fill a application form for GPRS/MMS activation and then send a SMS "GPRS" to 3723. Then they will send a reply with GPRS settings. Hope it helps.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 25, 2005)

Here  is how I activated in Lucknow, my BSNL Prepaid GPRS , it's costly though

1) Sended an SMS to 3733, text GPRS, got a reply that GPRS will soon be activated, better talk to the service guys at 9400xxxxx for settings regarding my particular mobile , k700i

but i searched on google & used the BSNL GPRS settings for north zone


----------



## desertwind (Jul 25, 2005)

You'll get the settings for bsnl gprs for any handset here
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/mobile_gprswap.htm


----------



## Charley (Jul 25, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> You'll get the settings for bsnl gprs for any handset here
> *www.bsnl.co.in/service/mobile_gprswap.htm



I had the same document file for the WAP setting and entered it for t-610 but it shows GPRS failed.


----------



## desertwind (Jul 25, 2005)

> I had the same document file for the WAP setting and entered it for t-610 but it shows GPRS failed.


have you contacted the customer care ?


----------



## mako_123 (Jul 26, 2005)

What is the portal service of BSNL.


----------



## desertwind (Jul 26, 2005)

mako_123 said:
			
		

> What is the portal service of BSNL.



do u mean port no ? its 9401


----------



## whim_gen (Jul 26, 2005)

@desertwind:
Well their ad on TV(Headlines Today) says activate GPRS for free,
but i want to know if there is any rental and usage charges.

As usual none of the call center ppl know it properly


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> > I had the same document file for the WAP setting and entered it for t-610 but it shows GPRS failed.
> 
> 
> have you contacted the customer care ?



yes, infact they said - not activated in blore.    




			
				mako_123 said:
			
		

> What is the portal service of BSNL



www.bsnl.co.in




			
				whim_gen said:
			
		

> As usual none of the call center ppl know it properly



they give diff opinions.   ... very pathetic.


----------



## desertwind (Jul 26, 2005)

whim_gen said:
			
		

> @desertwind:
> Well their ad on TV(Headlines Today) says activate GPRS for free,
> but i want to know if there is any rental and usage charges.
> As usual none of the call center ppl know it properly


There is an activation charge of Rs. 50 for GPRS on prepaid. But it is waived off till July 31. ie you got it activated free if u activate it before July 31.

There is no browsing charges. But if you decide to download something to your mobile, ie Java Games, Ringtones, or Wallpapers, you gaonna pay for that. Rs. 10/Kb + charge of content provider.

And mind you, you need a balance of atleast Rs. 200 for actvating GPRS on your prepaid.


----------



## desertwind (Jul 26, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> yes, infact they said - not activated in blore.



Then why dont you activate it ? First activate GPRS and then try


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Then why dont you activate it ? First activate GPRS and then try




 That service is not yet available in bangalore is what the cust care said. 


I'd be happy if any blore members in this forum can verify the info..


----------



## Charley (Jul 26, 2005)

> Go to Advanced, enter Change homepage: *localhost/home.wml



*Desert - This is what it says in the manual of the link that u gave [T-610], but I cannot enter it as there is no space for it in the handset..*

What shud I do now? That is the only thing not coming in , others have been entered.


----------



## mako_123 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey desertwind

But how do you activate it.


----------



## desertwind (Jul 27, 2005)

well, i'm not in b'lore. I'm in kerala. here we've got gprs for prepaid. and is woking fine for me.

@achacko@dataone.in
Entering homepage address is not a must. Its just a link to the *boring* home page of bsnl site which gives you 4 links to rediff, msn, indiatimes and bbc. try with all other setting. but important activate gprs first. if the service is not available there, i cant help u on this issue.

*Tip*: just send an sms *gprse* to *333* and observe what happens.


----------



## Charley (Jul 27, 2005)

The service is activated here.

@ Desert - So then after activation we cud use WAP, MMS also, isnt it?  What kind of thing is free , i.e. the customer care said browsing is free, but what else is and is paid?

Also they told me I need a balance of 1000 rs in the a/c, of which i have only 821 rs. I guess it will work, hun?

And they said type ACT GPRSE to 3733 to activate, is this the correct info? How much does that SMS cost to snd 3733?


----------



## desertwind (Jul 27, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> The service is activated here.


Thats really great



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> @ Desert - So then after activation we cud use WAP, MMS also, isnt it?


Yes. MMS charges Rs. 5 /message



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> What kind of thing is free , i.e. the customer care said browsing is free, but what else is and is paid?


Browsing sites using your phones is free. But downloading something to your phone costs. It is charged Rs. 10/Kb. ie if you download a java game of 50 Kb from rediff, you'll be charged Rs. 5 to BSNL and charge of game (usually Rs. 50) to rediff. ie Rs. 55.If you download a game of 50 Kb from a free service provider like talte, your charged Rs. 5 only. The same applicable to Wallpapers, Themes, Tones etc.



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Also they told me I need a balance of 1000 rs in the a/c, of which i have only 821 rs. I guess it will work, hun?


Ouch!!! 1000 ???? Here it needs a balance of Rs. 200 only. Have you mispelt it for Rs. 100 ?



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> And they said type ACT GPRSE to 3733 to activate, is this the correct info? How much does that SMS cost to snd 3733?


It varies for different zones. Here i've to type GPRSE to 333. The message costs Re 1/-.

Just do it man!!! and enjoy WAP on your mobile


----------



## Charley (Jul 28, 2005)

desertwind said:
			
		

> achacko@dataone.in said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, its 1000 rupees. 

********
*Also hows the browsing feel u get using the cellphone. Is it as the comp i.e. not the screen size  , but does it open the entire pages like in thinkdigit or any other sites.*

******
*And to confirm again its UNLIMITED BROWSING and only download which are charged. But does the download include the loading of pictures, text, etc?  I'm asking it cos in my DATAONE one connection download consists of pictures, text, etc.*


----------



## desertwind (Jul 29, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Nope, its 1000 rupees.


Hmmm....



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Also hows the browsing feel u get using the cellphone. Is it as the comp i.e. not the screen size  , but does it open the entire pages like in thinkdigit or any other sites.


Browsing from a mobile phone is entirely different from browsing using a pc. Only WAP sites can be enjoyed to its full extend. You'll get other sites too, but browsing wont be fun. I havent tried thinkdigit website yet on my mobile. WAP sites are basically text based, with simple graphics.



			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> And to confirm again its UNLIMITED BROWSING and only download which are charged. But does the download include the loading of pictures, text, etc?  I'm asking it cos in my DATAONE one connection download consists of pictures, text, etc.


It is the information from BSNL  customer care here. And when calculating my usage and amount i've been charged, me too feels that browsing is free, only downloading content to your mobile is charged. But please dont rely me on this. Confirm with customer care or concerned auhorities.


----------



## shyamno (Aug 28, 2005)

FRIEND'S I WANT TO KNOW THAT DOWNLOAD COST IS Rs.10/kb OR Rs. 1/10kb bcose one of the friend said that if we download a game of 50 kb it will cost Rs. 5 to bsnl.IF I AM WRONG PLZ IGNORE THIS.


----------



## desertwind (Aug 29, 2005)

It is 10 Paise /Kb and what ur friend told is right


----------

